# Please help a lady choose a Snowblower



## Von (Jan 10, 2015)

I am a first time buyer of a snowblower and would love some recommendations. I live in an area that gets lots of snow and have a long wide circular driveway. I would like one that is easy to use, not hard to push or requires too much tinkering with. 

I've done some research and wondered what your thoughts might be on the following blowers.
Ariens deluxe 28 (921030) (Dealer)
Troy Built 26" 3 stage 357 cc (Canadian Tire)
Toro Powermax 1028 (Dealer)

I would love one that requires minimal maintenance and that is easy to use. 
Do you think any one of these fits the bill? Do you have any other recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

You can't go wrong with the TORO. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

Get one from a dealer. If you ever have to have it fixed you will have a place to get it done. Either Ariens or Toro have good machines. Roger


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Von, welcome to the forum. I suggest you buy from a dealer and go to the dealers and kick some tires. You must be from my favorite neighboring country,
Canada, since you mentioned Canadian Tire. Not sure about the pricing where
you live, in the states the Toro 1028 is several hundred dollars more than the Ariens Deluxe series model you mentioned.
The Toro 1028 Powermax is one nice machine. If you are looking to spend that much on the Toro also look at the Ariens Platinum series. As a first time buyer
I can't stress enough about going to look in person, move the controls and see
how it feels behind the controls of each machine.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome from the Keystone state.
If I were looking to purchase it would be either the Toro or the Ariens. JMHO


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Another vote for dealer. They will explain how to use it, maintain it, and it will be assembled properly. Partial to Ariens myself.

A lady friend of mine just bought a Path Pro single stage. Still waiting for snow, so no feedback yet. The single stage are really easy to maneuver, just not sure if it would enough for the snow fall in your area. Your dealer would be best to answer that.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Von,
Welcome to the forum. 

One thing I would like to ask is have you seen these machines in person? They are excellent snow removal tools (I vote Ariens or Toro) but they are also pretty good sized. They are big and heavy and while they are not overly cumbersome, they can require quite a bit of wrestling around. Just make sure before you purchase you spend a bit of time standing behind the machine and find out if you are comfortable with it.
I have an Ariens 28 Deluxe and I know for a fact that my wife cannot operate it. We are in our 50's and she is very small and petite.

Remember, you are making a big investment that will last you many years. Think a decade or more into the future when making your decision.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

If the 28"'s do prove bulky then look at one of my favorites, the Ariens Platinum 24" SHO.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

JSB33 said:


> Hi Von,
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> One thing I would like to ask is have you seen these machines in person? They are excellent snow removal tools (I vote Ariens or Toro) but they are also pretty good sized. They are big and heavy and while they are not overly cumbersome, they can require quite a bit of wrestling around. Just make sure before you purchase you spend a bit of time standing behind the machine and find out if you are comfortable with it.
> ...


Excellent advice in my view. 
You may not need such a large machine. A 24" machine may suit your needs unless you have a very large area to clear. I bought too big and now regret it... but I'm stuck. 
Go look at some machines, talk to knowledgeable sales folks, kick the tires, then decide. 
Remember, we don't get younger and stronger.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Von,
I will repeat what everyone else has said, because I agree with them! 

Look at a Toro or Ariens..forget the Troy-Bilt.
The Troy-Bilt is made by MTD, which has a lower quality and reliability reputation
than Toro or Ariens..also avoid Cub Cadet, Craftsman, and basically ANY Big-Box model except Ariens or Toro..and, go with a dealer!

The Toro or the Ariens you listed will be excellent choices!
now you need to determine the size and features that will be best for you..
where are you located? just a city and province is fine..

Two factors are the most important in deciding on what size of snowblower to get:
1. native snowfall amount.
2. how much area you have to clear.

Scot


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ariens 28 Deluxe weighs 224 pounds.

Toro Power Max 724E weighs 200 pounds.

Sno Tek 24" weighs 180 pounds. Do not even consider this one.


----------



## snowblowerm (Nov 29, 2013)

Von
Last year I purchased my first snowblower--an Ariens Platinum 24. I am female, a senior citizen, 5'4" tall and weigh 130 pounds. I live where there is major snow. This is a machine with a lot of power but one that I can also manage. The Platinum 24 has more than served my needs. It starts with one pull--much to my amazement. With the 24, I may have to make a couple of extra passes to clear my driveway and sidewalk, but I don't care. Wet snow, dry snow, it doesn't matter--the Platinum 24 does the job--and I can do it by myself. This is great for me.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

You might consider a small electric like a snow joe, or a Toro power curve 1800 if you want a no maintenance blower. They are super light and do a decent job up to a few inches. Then have a plow service on retainer for any of the big stuff...It really depends on where you live. I live in a lake effect zone and I still don't think there are more than 10 days a season where it gets up over 8 inches in a single night. Now if you are in the mountains, northern plains, or Canada, that might be a different story.
Then you'll want the gas blowers, but be warned, there is maintenance and storage precautions needed. Nothing to get you angry to start the day like a 10" snowfall and a gas sno thro that won't start because the carb is gummed.


----------



## Von (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help everyone! I will head to a dealer and go have a close look at them. I'm in the Atlantic provinces so yeah, we get a good amount of snow. We have a very long and wide driveway to clear. We've had a plough service up to now, but it's $50 a plough which can add up very quickly and I figure I might as well make the investment. Plus like not having to rely on someone else to clear my driveway.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Agree with all above.. and Wecome aboard! I think in my opinion you might want 24" instead of 28. One thing to remember is the 24" will fit better in garage as well as blowing between two cars. I know that sounds minor, but it does make a difference. I might add that the 24 inch won't take hardly any longer than the 28 inch.. And besides.. When your having fun you want it to take longer anyway. My opinion is sort of Arien's Bias as I have little experience with Toro- But they have great reputation as well as Arien's. My opinion: Get a Dealer bought 24inch with the biggest motor, if more than one choice. Ariens first and Toro 2nd. You'd do good with either. Don't fall for the 'fancy' colored other brands- They make them look appealing but that's where the quality ends. (except Honda- but they are mega bucks- your better with ones mentioned)


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Von said:


> Thank you so much for your help everyone! I will head to a dealer and go have a close look at them. I'm in the Atlantic provinces so yeah, we get a good amount of snow. We have a very long and wide driveway to clear. We've had a plough service up to now, but it's $50 a plough which can add up very quickly and I figure I might as well make the investment. Plus like not having to rely on someone else to clear my driveway.


Hay Von. Welcome to the forum. Knowing a little more detail (driveway size), if you have the room to park it, and are able to handle the size of the blower, I would push you toward the Deluxe 28. You will need something with some throwing ability to clear from one size of the drive to another (meaning not have to throw it twice) If your not able to handle a 28 inch wide blower, then I would push you toward the Deluxe 24. 

As someone here already mentioned, think down the road and ability to drive it, as the Ariens line up will last 20 plus years with proper maintenance.

If you want to sound like you are "in the know" when you got to your dealer, talk impeller size. Impeller is the fan looking thing behind the augers. The larger the impeller the more throwing distance you have. All Ariens (excluding the compact line up) have 14" impellers, and will throw snow 50 feet in ideal conditions. 

Good luck with your decision and keep us in the loop if you will. We are a close group and kinda like to know how we did in guiding you, as ultimately the decision you make is yours.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Von said:


> Thank you so much for your help everyone! I will head to a dealer and go have a close look at them. I'm in the Atlantic provinces so yeah, we get a good amount of snow. We have a very long and wide driveway to clear. We've had a plough service up to now, but it's $50 a plough which can add up very quickly and I figure I might as well make the investment. Plus like not having to rely on someone else to clear my driveway.


 Try and let you actually take them for a test drive ( at the toro and ariens dealers ) See which one feels better to you and have the dealer set up your choice , deliver it , and it wouldn't hurt to have the dealer do a yearly maintenance / service on the machine you choose if you need the help. 
As in the other replies , the dealer is an important part 
Good luck and have fun shopping !! The wise folks here are great if you have any questions before you buy as well as after .


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Von, a little more advice, if I may.

No matter what machine you end up getting, here are a few tips to aid in having your new machine last, and lessen the chance of needing repair work.

-Stabil. Pick up a bottle of this. When you fill your gas can at the pump, mix this in right there. 1 ounce per 2 1/2 gallons of fuel. This will keep the fuel fresh all year round including the off season. Untreated fuel over the summer will result in a poor performing machine the following winter. If your mowing your own lawn, run it in the mower as well. 

First 5 hours of use - change the oil. The factory oil is not intended for long term use. Not fully knowing your situation (and not trying to over step any bounds) it is a very easy thing to do, and will pay off in the long run. Then after that, a once a year oil change will be enough, not to mention a little grease will be required yearly. If your not comfortable with this, see if a neighbor will help ya out. Side note, I have an elderly neighbor lady, and I maintain her lawn mower, and blow her driveway for her. Amazing what a bottle of Jack Daniels at Christmas get's her, LOL

Tire pressure - If you end up purchasing an Ariens, it will most likely have the auto turn feature. Having the exact same tire pressure in both tires will help keep the blower on track.

Again, good luck with your decision!


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I snow blow her driveway for a lady down the street. She has a small, maybe 7HP Toro, maybe the width is 20"...but it does a great job. Even handles the heavy wet snow very nice. For a female......I highly recommend looking at one

Go with a dealer......unless your very mechanically inclined. Have it serviced as per the dealer recommendations......you won't regret it.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Von said:


> I am a first time buyer of a snowblower and would love some recommendations. I live in an area that gets lots of snow and have a long wide circular driveway. I would like one that is easy to use, not hard to push or requires too much tinkering with.
> 
> I've done some research and wondered what your thoughts might be on the following blowers.
> Ariens deluxe 28 (921030) (Dealer)
> ...


You say you have long circular driveway, can you describe it a bit, say is it 5 cars long, is it paved, is it on fairly level ground?


----------



## Von (Jan 10, 2015)

AL- said:


> You say you have long circular driveway, can you describe it a bit, say is it 5 cars long, is it paved, is it on fairly level ground?


I really appreciate all the great info you are all providing. 

Well I'm going to guess that the driveway is at least 15 cars long up to the garage, and that doesn't include the loop! From the road it is a gentle slope uphill which levels out near at the top. There is really no need to do the whole circle either as there is enough room in front of the garage to turn around. 

As far as maintenance and running it. My partner can help with the oil changes and minor tinkering, and I can learn how to do it myself. I would probably be the one doing most of the snow blowing which is why I was looking for advice on what to buy.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Von said:


> Well I'm going to guess that the driveway is at least 15 cars long up to the garage, and that doesn't include the loop! From the road it is a gentle slope uphill which levels out near at the top. There is really no need to do the whole circle either as there is enough room in front of the garage to turn around.
> QUOTE]
> 
> So from what the posts have indicated is whether you choose a 28" or similar or a 24" , I would suggest to try each and remember it is only 4" difference but the weight increase is there, my take? you probably are able to handle the 928 Toro offers but give it a try as with a 24" might mean a couple more passes if you don't mind the exercise.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you considered Honda or Yamaha?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Von- I/We can't express enough on This.. Read the manual carefully on the 'danger' part of a blower. Not to scare you or anything but they can chop off fingers real quick. I'm sure you will study the manual as you'll want to learn everything about your new machine- But the Safety notations are the most important. Never, Never, ever stick you hand into the tall chute if it plugs up- always use the tool intended to unclog it-If you don't get one (but I think you will) use a broom handle or something..Most of us know someone whose lost fingers by not being careful or in a hurry unclogging. Keep your hands out. Even if it is shut off- There is certain amount of centrifical force many times that will let loose when unclogged. 1 inch is all it would take. This also applies too the big front auger (rake)- I don't mean to scare.. just want the safety First before all else. You'll love the blower for how it makes easy work out of so much snow!


----------



## Von (Jan 10, 2015)

94EG8 said:


> Have you considered Honda or Yamaha?


I haven't but am open to suggestions.


----------



## Von (Jan 10, 2015)

Geno said:


> Von- I/We can't express enough on This.. Read the manual carefully on the 'danger' part of a blower. Not to scare you or anything but they can chop off fingers real quick. I'm sure you will study the manual as you'll want to learn everything about your new machine- But the Safety notations are the most important. Never, Never, ever stick you hand into the tall chute if it plugs up- always use the tool intended to unclog it-If you don't get one (but I think you will) use a broom handle or something..Most of us know someone whose lost fingers by not being careful or in a hurry unclogging. Keep your hands out. Even if it is shut off- There is certain amount of centrifical force many times that will let loose when unclogged. 1 inch is all it would take. This also applies too the big front auger (rake)- I don't mean to scare.. just want the safety First before all else. You'll love the blower for how it makes easy work out of so much snow!


Thank you. I have read about this. I will make sure I get the tool or have a broomstick around.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Von said:


> I haven't but am open to suggestions.


Are you in the USA or Canada? Models in each market vary somewhat.

Are you firm about getting one now, or would consider waiting until this fall? Some models are sold out for the season, but might be worth waiting to get when available again.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum 

I own a troybuilt and I recommend something better if you have the funds to do so as the others have pointed out. Honda, Yamaha, Ariens or Toro would be good choices.

If you are not mechanically inclined or have a significant other that you can count on who is, than the dealer is the way to go. If you save money buying at a big box retailer a lot of times the dealer will treat you like an ugly step child should you need adjustments or repairs, warranty or not. That initial savings isn't worth much if your blower is down and the dealer keeps moving it to the back of the line for work. Just saying it can happen, depends on the dealer.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Von said:


> I haven't but am open to suggestions.


The Honda HS928 or Yamaha YT624E are both great machines in the size range you're looking at. They're a more expensive machine, but as a rule tend to hold up very well long term with minimal repairs.


----------



## Von (Jan 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Are you in the USA or Canada? Models in each market vary somewhat.
> 
> Are you firm about getting one now, or would consider waiting until this fall? Some models are sold out for the season, but might be worth waiting to get when available again.


I have thought about waiting. Funny though when I went to buy one back in mid November, many models were already sold out. Now there seems to be stock again. 

Thanks for all the suggestions. I am going out today to see what is available.


----------



## Von (Jan 10, 2015)

I went to the Ariens and Toro Dealers. I really like both. I'm interested in the Ariens Deluxe 28+. I will go back and try it again because I'm not sure I was using the auto turn properly, but it looks like a great machine and I felt like I could handle it. The mechanic seemed to think that it would be better than the platinum 24SHO for clearing a driveway of my size.

The Toro dealer had a powermax 1128 last years model. It was also great and I liked how easily it turned, seemed a bit easier than the Ariens. It has the Anti-Clog system, I don't know if that's a huge deal. The Ariens guy said to just spray pam inside when you are going to clear heavy wet snow. 
Other than the 1128, the Toro dealer was out of the 1028, but I think had the 928's. I didn't really get what the difference in horse power would make.

I love both machines, and I will head back to Ariens to try the deluxe28 once more for comparison. I decided not to look at the Honda & Yamaha as they were beyond my price point. 

The one thing influencing my decision is that I felt the Ariens dealer to be much more professional, and were more eager and willing to spend the time with me to answer all my questions.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Von said:


> I love both machines, and I will head back to Ariens to try the deluxe28 once more for comparison. I decided not to look at the Honda & Yamaha as they were beyond my price point.
> 
> The one thing influencing my decision is that I felt the Ariens dealer to be much more professional, and were more eager and willing to spend the time with me to answer all my questions.


 Von there is one thing with the Ariens that will make the Auto-turn much more stable to handle, many members here have changed their skids to Armour skids and they say it makes all the difference. Perhaps you should talk to the Ariens dealer and have them installed as part of the purchase, I don't know why Ariens don't wake up to this fact with the skids as their snow blowers are top notch beside the skids issue.
The SHO 30 " would be nice as opposed to the Deluxe 28 as maybe the dealer has many Deluxes on his hands and no SHO 30", their engine are more powerful and they have hand warmers as well albeit a bit more pricier than the Deluxe. Good Luck


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Can never have too much horsepower! The Deluxe + has the larger engine with no weight penalty. What ever brand you go with try to work the dealer into making a better deal. Tell them your interested in XX brand, work the price down don't be shy. The ariens dealer should at least throw in a free can of the snow-jet anti stick spray. I hear it works great. Good luck with your decision. Post back when you get use it.


----------



## Von (Jan 10, 2015)

Normex said:


> Von there is one thing with the Ariens that will make the Auto-turn much more stable to handle, many members here have changed their skids to Armour skids and they say it makes all the difference. Perhaps you should talk to the Ariens dealer and have them installed as part of the purchase, I don't know why Ariens don't wake up to this fact with the skids as their snow blowers are top notch beside the skids issue.
> The SHO 30 " would be nice as opposed to the Deluxe 28 as maybe the dealer has many Deluxes on his hands and no SHO 30", their engine are more powerful and they have hand warmers as well albeit a bit more pricier than the Deluxe. Good Luck


Just to be sure, is Armour the brand name? Do Ariens dealers usually stock these? The sales lady did mention that I might want to change the skids to a type of skid that is like a hard plastic instead of the metal ones that comes with them.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Von said:


> Just to be sure, is Armour the brand name? Do Ariens dealers usually stock these? The sales lady did mention that I might want to change the skids to a type of skid that is like a hard plastic instead of the metal ones that comes with them.


Von, the correct spelling is Armor, which is an after-market offering, an excellent one at that.

Here is the link to their web-site.........


SnowBlowerSkids | Replacement parts for your snowblower

If the Ariens dealer offered to swap out the metal skids with the 
"hard plastic" type, that would be an offer I would take them up on.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

The plastic skids are Ariens branded Poly skids, they are for to prevent marring on certain surfaces. The armor skids are aftermarket and have a longer track, which stops the autoturn from being twitchy.


----------



## Von (Jan 10, 2015)

HillnGullyRider said:


> The plastic skids are Ariens branded Poly skids, they are for to prevent marring on certain surfaces. The armor skids are aftermarket and have a longer track, which stops the autoturn from being twitchy.


Thanks! Are they easy to install? And do you think I would need them even though I have a newly paved driveway?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Von, the longer skids (Armor Skids) will help even on a new, smooth driveway.

Very e-z to install and adjust. Identical to original parts fitted except they're longer and seem to help the directionality of the machine:


----------

